# 1968 GTO Convertible Top Stopped Working



## then68gto (Sep 26, 2014)

My 68 GTO Convertible top just stopped working. I am thinking electrical since there is no sound when I press the switch. Anyone know what fuse goes to top? Also I assume there is a control switch somewhere. Anyone know where the switch is?
Thanks


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The dash switch is the control switch for the top.
There is a circuit breaker for the top at the fuse block.
If you don’t have the factory service manual for your car, you might want to pick one up.
All of the wiring diagrams are in the service manual.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi
What does the circuit breaker look like? Can it be reset? The top left fuse is blown in mine, the power accessory fuse. The top stopped working when the fuse blew. Should the top fuse be 20amp?


----------

